# Diskussionsthread für Angelmethoden, Tips, Tricks, Anregungen und Verbesserungen beim Salmonidenfischen



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. April 2020)

Servus werte Kollegen,

Um den beliebten Thread "Bachforellenpirsch" etwas von häufig geführten Diskusionen zu entlasten, öffne ich mal einen neuen Thread in welchem wir alles rund ums Thema Salmoniden angeln diskutieren können.
 Fangberichte und eure Fangfotos sind im "Bachforellenpirsch-Thread" sicher weiterhin gut aufgehoben, alles weitere könnten wir hier diskutieren. Dies ist lediglich ein Vorschlag von mir, ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme und gute Umgangsformen. Auf provozierende Aussagen wie blöder Wurmangler oder elitärer Fliegenfischer sollte verzichtet werden !

Petri heil  
Hanjupp


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

Wir suchen also nach der teuersten, umständlichsten und am wenigsten effizienten Methode eine Forelle zu fangen? 

Wo Forellen stehen und fressen, kann man sie auch relativ leicht erbeuten. An den berüchtigten Brücken, wo sie alle Köder verschmähen, aber nach Zigarettenkippen und Kaugummis steigen, muss man man eben variabel bleiben, sich auf die Koordinaten einstellen.

Ich gebe es offen zu, ich bin da ein Freund der tradierten Köder und Methoden. Würmern, Hölzeln, einem Haarwaschl, oder auch kleinen Köderfischen am System. Oft gescholten, noch öfter verboten, stehen mir da recht wenige Gewässer offen. Ich nehme das auch keinem übel. Jede Angelart braucht ihre Nischen und zu viele Jäger, die alles dürfen, wären ganz sicher der Forelle Tod.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir suchen also nach der teuersten, umständlichsten und am wenigsten effizienten Methode eine Forelle zu fangen?
> 
> Wo Forellen stehen und fressen, kann man sie auch relativ leicht erbeuten. An den berüchtigten Brücken, wo sie alle Köder verschmähen, aber nach Zigarettenkippen und Kaugummis steigen, muss man man eben variabel bleiben, sich auf die Koordinaten einstellen.



Hiho Andal,
ich mache fast täglich einen kleinen Beobachtungsspaziergang hier im Ort und die besten beiden Stellen zum guggen sind da 2 niedrige Fußgängerbrücken. Auf den ca. 70 oder 80qm die ich pro Brücke einsehen kann stehen je nach Sonneneinstrahlung ca. 7-10 Fische Äschen und Bachforellen gemischt, keiner größer als 35 cm. 

Ich hab noch keinen eine Zigarettenkippe oder nen Kaugummi fressen sehen, ganz blöd sind selbst die Kleinen nicht, sind schließlich alle im Bach aufgewachsen und wissen was fressbar ist .
Selbst mit Brot kann ich höchstens ne kleine Bachforelle mal kirre machen, Äschen verweigern auch dies im Normalfall.

Vor gut 25 Jahren durfte man da noch "effizient" mit Wurm und Köfi auf Aal angeln. Zwar erst ab 20 Uhr, aber das hat ausgereicht um den ganzen Bereich so fischleer zu halten, daß irgendwelche Versuche mal nen Fisch zu erspähen, sinnfrei waren. 
Ich bin zwar nicht reich, aber ich muß nicht "effizient" jeden Fisch fangen, mein Essen kann ich mir schon noch kaufen .


----------



## Forelle74 (29. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir suchen also nach der teuersten, umständlichsten und am wenigsten effizienten Methode eine Forelle zu fangen?
> 
> Wo Forellen stehen und fressen, kann man sie auch relativ leicht erbeuten.



Das ist bei uns nicht immer so.
Vor allem kommt man ja auch nicht an jede Stelle so optimal das man sie perfekt anwerfen könnte.
Hab schon öfters Forellen beim Fressen beobachten die dann jeglichen Köder verschmähen. 

Früher hab ich oft solange am Bach gesessen bis ich einen Fisch gefangen hab.
Alles wurde getestet,  die ganze Pallette rauf und runter.
Ich hab mir sogar Teig aus Zuchtpellets gemacht um überhaupt was zu fangen. 

Mittlerweile ist mir das Egal. 
Klar möchte man gerne was fangen aber ich seh das nicht mehr so verbissen wie früher. 
Hauptsache am Wasser und die Natur genießen. 

Komischerweise schleppe ich auch immer 100e Kunstköder mit und verwende nur wenige oder immer die gleichen. 
Das versuche ich auch schon zu reduzieren. 
Was nicht jedes mal klappt .
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. April 2020)

Servus,
Vor kurzem gab es im Bafothread wieder eine angeregte Diskussion bzgl. Verletzungen, pro/contra Widerhaken usw.
In diesem Zusammenhang liest man auch immer wieder Forellen oder auch Salmoniden allgemein wären anfälliger, würden weniger aushalten als andere Fische.
Stark blutende Kiemenverletzungen sind bei Salmoniden tödlich, keine Frage. Aber andere (äußere) Verletzungen stecken Forellen oder auch Äschen viel besser weg, als manche das glauben.
Beide Kieferbruch, wahrscheinlich durch Unachtsamkeit bzw. Ungeduld des Anglers beim Haken lösen. Alles verheilt, kein Pilz, Fische gut bzw. sehr gut beinander.


----------



## ralle (29. April 2020)

Kann man ja mal testen da 2 Threads draus zu machen.  Ich glaube aber, das sich das irgendwann vermischt da man nicht alles so trennen kann oder will.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2020)

Ich gehe einfach von dem Tatsachen aus. Ich habe 10 Jahre in einem oberbayrischen Ferienort gewohnt, selbiger nicht arm an Fließgewässern und natürlich auch Brücken aller Art. Wenn man wußte, wo Forellen sind, hat man sie auch erbeuten können. Entweder ein paar Sprock, oder an Brücken etwas hellgelber Forellenteig (Ähnlichkeit zu Kippen!?) am Haken und man hatte sie. Natürlich weitestgehend illegal, aber man hatte sie.

Legal zu befischen waren sie auch nur für die Kunden bestimmter Hotels und das zu recht sportlichen Preisen. Und da sah es dann auch anders aus. Mit den legalen Mitteln und Einschränkungen waren diese Fische alles andere als einfach zu erhaschen!

Ich verstehe den Trööt so: Fange eine Forelle - egal wie und womit.  Und genau das ist mit etwas Ortskenntnis nicht sehr schwer, wenn auch nicht immer im Rahmen der Bestimmungen. Was dabei aber sofort ins Auge fällt, ist die vergleichsweise arglose Bissigkeit von besetzten Regenbogenforellen zum eher zaghaften Verhalten der echten, wilden und autochtonen Bachforelle.


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> stecken Forellen oder auch Äschen viel besser weg, als manche das glauben.



Deckt sich mit den Studien, die ich zu dem Thema gelesen habe.

Bei Fischen, die vorne im Maul gehakt waren, traten kaum Verluste auf, egal welche Hakenform mit oder ohne Widerhaken.

Saß der Haken aber tief, dann stiegen auch die Mortalitätsraten.

Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Angler zu meinen Jungfischerzeiten mit den Forellen umgegangen sind, waren da die Haken wohl das kleinere Problem.  Da sind wahrscheinlich schon viele Untermaßige wegen des Handlings übern Jordan gegangen.  Wie man geschonte Fische beim Zurücksetzen richtig behandelt, habe ich als Jungfischer nicht gelernt.   Da haben mir dann zum Glück die Angelreisen nach Kanada die Augen geöffnet. Da gibt es zwar keine Fischerprüfung, aber jede Menge Informationen in Wort und Bild zum "fish handling". 

Mittlerweile werden in dem Gewässer meiner Jugend aber fast nur noch maßige Forellen gefangen, da macht es dann nichts mehr aus, da die ja eh in die Küche wandern.

Ich selber angle dort allerdings seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. April 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Kann man ja mal testen da 2 Threads draus zu machen.  Ich glaube aber, das sich das irgendwann vermischt da man nicht alles so trennen kann oder will.


Haben wir ja jetzt, passt doch. Im "Bachforellenpirsch Thread" die schönen Fangfotos + Fangberichte und hier die meist fruchtlosen Diskussionen .


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> vergleichsweise arglose Bissigkeit von besetzten Regenbogenforellen



Wenn die ne zeitlang im Gewässer sind, können sie auch heikel werden.

Hab ich mal in Bosnien erlebt.

Immer wenn über einen Zulauf aus dem Dorf Brotreste in den Fluss gespült wurden, kamen da ReBos der 60er/70er Klasse hoch und haben sich lautstark bedient.

Hab mir dann verschiedene Brotfliegen gebastelt und wenn wieder was angetrieben kam, die Brotfliege mit serviert.

Das echte Brot wurde gefressen, die Brotflige verweigert.

Mein Begleiter hat dann verbotenerweise seine Brotfliege mit ner echten Flocke garniert, da hat es sofort gescheppert.

Irgendwann hatte ich dann auch Bisse, aber nur auf eine einzige meiner Fliegen und auch nur wenn sie halb abgesoffen war.

Schwamm sie zu gut oder sank zu stark ein, kein Biss.

Als die fängige Brotfliege zerkaut war, gab es auch keine Bisse mehr.  Hab vergeblich versucht, diese Fliege nochmal exakt so nachzubauen. Leider ohne Erfolg oder die Viecher hatten einfach keine Lust mehr.

Hab dann wieder mit Nachbildungen natürlicher Nahrung den BaFos nachgestellt.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2020)

Das ist ja genau der Unterschied zwischen fangbar und für den Gastkartenangler fangbar. Das wollte ich unterstreichen.


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der Unterschied zwischen fangbar und für den Gastkartenangler fangbar.



Es gibt Angler, die wissen nicht, wie man diese Fische fängt.

Es gibt Angler, die trauen sich nicht die Methoden zu verwenden, weil sie verboten sind.

Und es gibt Angler, die wüssten wie es geht und dürften das auch, wollen aber den Fisch auf ihre präferierte Weise fangen.

Es gibt auch Angler, für die der Fangerfolg allem vorgeht.

Wichtig ist, dass man am Ende des Tages  mit sich zufrieden ist.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2020)

Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Wenn man sich dem Credo "nur Trockenfliege stromauf" verschrieben hat. Dann ist das vollkommen o.k. - ich will hier rein gar nichts bewerten!

Aber Salmoniden einfach nur fangen geht auch anders und oftmals leichter.


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Aber Salmoniden einfach nur fangen geht auch anders und oftmals leichter.



Passt scho Andal.

Jeder so,  wie er es für richtig hält.

Wenn man zufrieden nach Hause geht, ist es egal wie man gefischt und was man gefangen hat.

Solange kein Schaden am Bestand angerichtet wird, braucht sich niemand kritisieren zu lassen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Irgendwann hatte ich dann auch Bisse, aber nur auf eine einzige meiner Fliegen und auch nur wenn sie halb gesoffen war.


Das ist der springende Punkt !
 Das Brot sinkt ja auch ein, ebenso wie ein Insekt mit der Zeit einsinkt und irgendwann unter geht. Brotfliege hab ich natürlich auch irgendwann mal gebunden, aber man sieht schon am Hakenrost, daß ich so ein hinterfieses Teil natürlich nicht mehr verwende .


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Brot sinkt ja auch ein,



Das Brot treibt erst auf, saugt sich dann immer mehr voll und sinkt dann langsam ein. Irgendwann bei Verwirbelungen sinkt es dann ganz ab.

Bei der fängigen Brotfliege hat wohl das Einsinkverhalten und der Farbton genau gepasst. Die Kombination hab ich dann scheinbar nicht mehr hingegkriegt.

Konnte ich aber verschmerzen, da ich ja eigentlich wegen der BaFos und Äschen dort war.

Regenbogenforellen dieser Größe könnte man auch in deutschen Angelparks fangen, wenn man weiß wie es geht und einen das Umfeld nicht stört.


----------



## Andal (29. April 2020)

Wobei Salmonidenfischen ja ein unglaublich weites Feld ist. Der eine geht in den "Puff" und ist glücklich über eine Ofenladung von Rebos, dem anderen hüpft das Herz im Leibe, weil er pro Tag zwei handlange Steinforellen in einem Bergbach erwischen durfte. Die Zeiteinheiten, in denen Huchenfischer ihre Bisse messen, dürften astronomisch sein. Vor vielen Jahren holte ich einen Freund vom Flughafen ab, der war zwei Wochen beim Lachsfischen in Alaska und hörte gar nicht mehr das Schimpfen auf, weil er nur Mengen von Dolly Vardens und Arctic Graylings in der Halbmeterklasse, aber keinen einzigen Lachs erwischt hat.

Seeforellen habe ich in meinem Leben zwei Stück erwischt und die waren untermaßig, Meerforelle in deutschen Gewässern noch keine einzige, die letzten Äschen waren winzig und gingen beim Döbelfischen an den Mais. Mein erster und einziger Huchen maß stolze 200 mm. Übrigens beim original Fliegenfischen, mitten im August, auf eine 18er Mücke.

Trotzdem: Angeln ist bestes wos gibt!


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren holte ich einen Freund vom Flughafen ab, der war zwei Wochen beim Lachsfischen in Alaska und hörte gar nicht mehr das Schimpfen auf, weil er nur Mengen von Dolly Vardens und Arctic Graylings in der Halbmeterklasse, aber keinen einzigen Lachs erwischt hat.



Die Gewöhnung geht bei manchen Anglern ziemlich schnell.

Beim Hinflug "Einen Lachs möchte ich fangen, wenigsten einen "

Nach einer Woche :  "Und ging was ?" " Ne , nur die depperten Buckellachse"

Noch ne Woche später, als der Run da war. "Und ging was ?"  "Nicht so richtig, ich hab zwar Königslachse gefangen, aber alle unter 15 kg"

Gibt auch Fliegenfischer, die ihre Ansprüche immer weiter nach oben schrauben, je mehr BaFos sie fangen.

Erst ü40, dann Ü50 , dann Ü60, dann das ganze noch trocken mit der Maifliege etc. .

Man hört zwar auch oft "Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch, egal wie groß"

Ob das aber auch immer  so zutrifft, wenn die Xte Kleinforelle am Haken hängt, kann man schwer beurteilen.

Ich wünsche jedem Angler, dass er zufrieden nach Hause gehen kann, egal was er nun wie gefangen hat.


----------



## Bilch (29. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei Salmonidenfischen ja ein unglaublich weites Feld ist. Der eine geht in den "Puff" und ist glücklich über eine Ofenladung von Rebos, dem anderen hüpft das Herz im Leibe, weil er pro Tag zwei handlange Steinforellen in einem Bergbach erwischen durfte. Die Zeiteinheiten, in denen Huchenfischer ihre Bisse messen, dürften astronomisch sein. Vor vielen Jahren holte ich einen Freund vom Flughafen ab, der war zwei Wochen beim Lachsfischen in Alaska und hörte gar nicht mehr das Schimpfen auf, weil er nur Mengen von Dolly Vardens und Arctic Graylings in der Halbmeterklasse, aber keinen einzigen Lachs erwischt hat.


Ich habe einen Freund, der ein erstklassiger Fliegenfischer ist. Im Februar habe ich ihm getroffen und gefragt wie die Huchensaison so war. Nicht so gut, sagte er, ich habe nur 10 Huchen gekriet 
Gerade vorgestern hat er mir Bilder von seinem letzten Angeltag an einem See gezeigt, wo ich froh bin, wenn ich einen Fisch fange. Dabei waren u.a.: ein 70er Zander, ein 80er Hecht, eine 50er Seeforelle, zwei Meterwelse, ein 10 kg Krapfen ... Alles mit der Fliegenrute


----------



## Bilch (30. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Vor kurzem gab es im Bafothread wieder eine angeregte Diskussion bzgl. Verletzungen, pro/contra Widerhaken usw.
> In diesem Zusammenhang liest man auch immer wieder Forellen oder auch Salmoniden allgemein wären anfälliger, würden weniger aushalten als andere Fische.
> Stark blutende Kiemenverletzungen sind bei Salmoniden tödlich, keine Frage. Aber andere (äußere) Verletzungen stecken Forellen oder auch Äschen viel besser weg, als manche das glauben.
> Beide Kieferbruch, wahrscheinlich durch Unachtsamkeit bzw. Ungeduld des Anglers beim Haken lösen. Alles verheilt, kein Pilz, Fische gut bzw. sehr gut beinander.


Man soll natürlich so fischen, dass man den Fisch möglichst wenig verletzt, gegen Widerhaken bin ich aber vor allem, weil es die Dauer des Hakenentfernens erheblich verkürzt.
Ich bin sehr froh, dass Du dieses Bild gezeigt hast, denn auch ich habe schon einige Fische mit Mundverletzungen zurückgesetzt und mich gefragt ob sie überleben werden oder nicht. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich heute diese Fische entnehmen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die ne zeitlang im Gewässer sind, können sie auch heikel werden.


Nach meinen Erfahrungen werden die, die das erste Jahr nach dem Besatzt überleben schon sehr schwer zu fangen, die, die mehr als zwei Jahre frei herumschwimmen sind aber schon so vorsichtig wie im Fluss aufgewachsene BaFos


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. April 2020)

Heute werden bei uns im Fluß fangfähige Forellen (meist Bafos) besetzt. 
Die sind fast mit jedem Köder zu fangen und man sieht auf einmal Vereinsmitglieder, die sonst nur am Weiher auf Karpfen Ansitzen und jetzt ihr Fanglimit von 2 Forellen in der Woche fangen wollen. 

Auf Forellen Angle ich nie gezielt, sie gehen meistens beim Aalangeln mit Fingerlangen Köfis als Beifang an den Haken. 

Damit eine Forelle bei Einsatz eines Köfis nicht so tief schluckt, wie sollte ich das Fischchen anködern? 
Bisher habe ich es so aufgezogen, das der Haken im Maulwinkel liegt.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen werden die, die das erste Jahr nach dem Besatzt überleben schon sehr schwer zu fangen, die, die mehr als zwei Jahre frei herumschwimmen sind aber schon so vorsichtig wie im Fluss aufgewachsene BaFos



Hallo,

dazu fällt mir eine kurze Story ein:
ich war lange Zeit (eigentlich jahrzehntelang) so zweimal im Jahr an einem wirklich guten Salmonidengewässer in Österreich. Man kannte sich, zu 90 Prozent waren immer dieselben Angler dort. Ich hatte meinen Sohn, damals etwa 14 Jahre alt dabei. Beim kurzen Kaffeetrinken nach der Ankunft trafen wir auch auf einen "alten" Fischer an diesem Gewässer, welcher kurz vor der Abreise war. Da man sich gut kannte, fragte ich ihn, wie es denn in der vergangenen Woche so gelaufen sei. Er sagte, dass das irgendwie nicht seine Woche war, er fing zwar ganz gut, verletzte sich aber auch am Kopf, dass er zum Nähen ins Spittal (österreichisch für Krankenhaus) musste und erklärte nochmal, es war nicht so seine Woche. Sein Freund hatte zugehört und sagte zu mir und meinem Sohn, dass er eben etwas entäuscht war, da er die halbe Woche hinter einer großen Forellle her war (Regenbogner) welche ihm aber was gehustet hat. Neugierig fragte mein Sohn, wo denn die Forelle stünde. Der Gerhard, so hieß der Angler, sagte ihm die Stelle, da er eh dieses Jahr nicht mehr herkommen würde und im nächsten Jahr kann es wieder ganz anders aussehen.
Später fuhren wir das Tal hoch und als wir an der besageten Stelle vorbeikamen, bestand mein Sohn darauf dort zu fischen. Ich sagte zu ihm: "der Gerhard fischt seit 30 Jahren mit der Fliege, du seit 3 Jahren, der kommt seit 20 Jahren an dieses Gewässer, Du bist zum dritten Mal hier dabei, der fängt die, trotz laufender Versuche über mehrere Tage nicht und Du meinst wohl, die wartet auf Dich?" Da ich wusste, wenn ich da nicht halte und ihn fischen lasse, quengelt der die nächsten Stunde nur herum, hielt ich an und er warf den langen Zug an - beim dritten Wurf löste sich ein großer Schatten vom Grund und die Forelle schnappte zu. Nach aufregendem Drill, mit aufregender Kescherei (der Papa musste unterhalb des Zuges ins Wasser zum Keschern) hatten wir sie, 63 cm. So kanns gehen. O-Ton meines Sohnes: "ich habe Dir ja gleich gesagt, die hole ich mir jetzt".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> damals etwa 14 Jahre alt dabei.



Und schon drei Jahre Erfahrung mit der Fliege, da hat er sich scheinbar den richtigen Papa ausgesucht.  



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe Dir ja gleich gesagt, die hole ich mir jetzt



Zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort geht beim Angeln manchmal so einiges.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Damit eine Forelle bei Einsatz eines Köfis nicht so tief schluckt, wie sollte ich das Fischchen anködern?



Von der Theorie her sollte die Forelle deinen Köderfisch mit dem Kopf voraus schlucken.
Da könnte dann evtl.  Schwanzanköderung fischschonender sein.

Ist aber wie gesagt reine Theorie,  praktische Erfahrung hab ich da keine.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. April 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Forellen sehr anfällig gegenüber "Handdruck" bzw. "mechanischer Gewalt" und zu langer Luft-Aussetzung.

Ich bemühe mich darum, vor allem untermaßige Forellen möglichst gar nicht erst anzufassen bzw. direkt im Wasser abzuhaken (Fotos interessieren mich persönlich auch quasi null und beschränken sich bei mir daher auf absolute Ausnahme-Fälle, bei denen es auch wirklich mal was Außergewöhnliches abzulichten gibt - als was ich eine normale Kleinforelle jedoch nicht erachte).

Idealerweise "von selbst" per Slack-Line und Losschütteln-Lassen.

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, werden die im gewässerten 60-cm-Gummi-Kescher mit flachem Match-Netz schwimmend "eingezäunt" (ich verwende da einen watfähigen Eigenbau, weil mir normale Watkescher ein zu tiefes Netz bei zu kleinem Bügel haben).

Dann nur den jeweiligen Kukö-Umbau-EH mit der Arterienklemme packen, Handgelenk zwecks Hakenlösen kurz drehen, Keschernetz zwecks Rausschwimmen-Lassen unter Wasser drücken.

---> Ich verwende an Kukös nur Einzelhaken in maximal Gr. 4. Letzteres aber nur an größeren Forellenködern, die ein 15-cm-Winzling nur noch schwer ins Maul bekommt.

Die allermeisten Forellen-Spinnköder (Blech wie Wobbler) sind bei mir modell- bzw. größenabhängig mit EH-Hakengröße 10 bis 6 bestückt.

Teilweise habe ich auch kleine Wobbler mit Bauchhaken auf einen einzelnen Heck-EH umgetunt (mit Gewichtsausgleich am Bauch).

Meine Umbau-EH-Kukös haken dann in den allermeisten Fällen ganz vorne und auch nicht von innen im Auge oder in den Kiemen etc., ich kann da diesbezüglich gute Erfahrungen mit Kaum-Bluten verzeichnen.

So lassen sich die Fische wie beschrieben ziemlich leicht und schnell abhaken, das funktioniert generell echt prima - die hauen dann in den allermeisten Fällen fit und blitzartig wieder ab.

Größere Jighaken bei Gummiködern sehe ich als kritisch an, da diese aufgrund ihrer Größe bzw. Bogenweite schon mal von innen ein Auge piercen können - Gr. 1 ist mir persönlich da schon viel zu mächtig.

Allerdings angele ich ohnehin kaum mit Gummi auf Forellen, ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2020)

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, bei allen möglichen Ködern, auf den "knackigen Anhieb" zu verzichten. Die Schnur nur noch halbwegs beherzt straffen,aber einfach nicht mehr anhauen. Man hakt so vielleicht 1-2 Fische weniger, aber die "beiläufigen Schäden", wie Haken von innen durchs Auge u.s.w. nehmen signifikant ab. Ausgenommen Kreishaken. Da gibt es gar keinen erkennbaren Anhieb mehr. Da fange ich einfach das Einholen an, oder lasse es nicht bleiben. Dann funktionieren diese Haken, wie sie sollen.  Zudem fische ich verhältnismäßig moderate Rutenaktionen, gerne auch etwas länger.

Drauf gebracht hat mich ein Bekannter, der andrischt und "drillt", dass es den Fischen vermutlich jeden Nackenwirbel ausrenkt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dazu fällt mir eine kurze Story ein:
> ich war lange Zeit (eigentlich jahrzehntelang) so zweimal im Jahr an einem wirklich guten Salmonidengewässer in Österreich. Man kannte sich, zu 90 Prozent waren immer dieselben Angler dort. Ich hatte meinen Sohn, damals etwa 14 Jahre alt dabei. Beim kurzen Kaffeetrinken nach der Ankunft trafen wir auch auf einen "alten" Fischer an diesem Gewässer, welcher kurz vor der Abreise war. Da man sich gut kannte, fragte ich ihn, wie es denn in der vergangenen Woche so gelaufen sei. Er sagte, dass das irgendwie nicht seine Woche war, er fing zwar ganz gut, verletzte sich aber auch am Kopf, dass er zum Nähen ins Spittal (österreichisch für Krankenhaus) musste und erklärte nochmal, es war nicht so seine Woche. Sein Freund hatte zugehört und sagte zu mir und meinem Sohn, dass er eben etwas entäuscht war, da er die halbe Woche hinter einer großen Forellle her war (Regenbogner) welche ihm aber was gehustet hat. Neugierig fragte mein Sohn, wo denn die Forelle stünde. Der Gerhard, so hieß der Angler, sagte ihm die Stelle, da er eh dieses Jahr nicht mehr herkommen würde und im nächsten Jahr kann es wieder ganz anders aussehen.
> ...


ja, das ungeheure Selbstvertrauen der Jugend, die Unbekümmertheit, mit der ein so junger Mensch herangeht,
das ist oftmals der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## fishhawk (30. April 2020)

Hallo,



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Forellen sehr anfällig gegenüber "Handdruck" bzw. "mechanischer Gewalt" und zu langer Luft-Aussetzung.



Klingt absolut schlüssig, wobei mir persönlich da die praktische Erfahrung fehlt.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Größere Jighaken bei Gummiködern sehe ich als kritisch an, da diese aufgrund ihrer Größe bzw. Bogenweite schon mal von innen ein Auge piercen können



Das ist bei Jighaken immer ein Zusatzrisiko.

Allerdings muss man Gummiköder nicht zwangsläufig am Jighaken oder Bleikopfjig fischen.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Fotos interessieren mich persönlich auch quasi null und beschränken sich bei mir daher auf absolute Ausnahme-Fälle, bei denen es auch wirklich mal was Außergewöhnliches abzulichten gibt - als was ich eine normale Kleinforelle jedoch nicht erachte).



Hab auch schon so einige Fotos gesehen, wo ich mich gefragt habe, ob das nun wirklich sein musste. 

Je mehr Angler sich überhaupt Gedanken über die Auswirkungen ihrer Art zu Angeln und Abzuhaken machen, desto besser.

Und das natürlich nicht nur auf Salmoniden beschränkt.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja, das ungeheure Selbstvertrauen der Jugend, die Unbekümmertheit, mit der ein so junger Mensch herangeht,
> das ist oftmals der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


Das krampfhafte Umsetzen müssen eines Zieles ist der Teufel!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. April 2020)

noch heute fische ich gern die Methode, mit der ich meinen ersten Fisch fing.
Natürlich mit einer richtigen Steckrute und Rolle daran.
Ich benutze eine 3m lange relativ steife  Rute 18er Schnur ein 10 g Kugelblei, ein Wirbel und 8er Haken mit angedrücktem Widerhaken.
Als Köder dienen wie vor 55 Jahren Heuschrecken oder Grillen, manchmal auch ein Zopf aus Wollfäden.
Mit dieser Montage taste ich unterspülte Uferbereiche ab. Die Schnur immer über den Zeigefinger spürt man mit der Zeit
jede Kleinigkeit und spürt auch, ob da ein Fisch oder ein Hindernis am Haken zuppelt.


----------



## Bilch (30. April 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Forellen sehr anfällig gegenüber "Handdruck" bzw. "mechanischer Gewalt" und zu langer Luft-Aussetzung.


Das sind auch meine Erfahrungen, darum sollte man solche Köder bzw. Haken verwenden, die ein möglichst schnelles Zurücksetzen ermöglichen.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich darum, vor allem untermaßige Forellen möglichst gar nicht erst anzufassen bzw. direkt im Wasser abzuhaken (Fotos interessieren mich persönlich auch quasi null und beschränken sich bei mir daher auf absolute Ausnahme-Fälle, bei denen es auch wirklich mal was Außergewöhnliches abzulichten gibt - als was ich eine normale Kleinforelle jedoch nicht erachte).


Das Fotografieren von lebenden Fischen finde ich persönlich sehr problematisch. Eine Forelle kurz mal im Kescher bzw. vor der Landung zu fotografieren ist für mich gerade noch akzeptabel. Wenn man nicht vor hat den Fisch zu entnehmen, muss dieser mMn so schnell wie möglich zurück ins Wasser und da hat man extrem wenig Zeit Fotos zu machen, wenn überhaupt. Wenn man aber den Fisch entnimmt, muss dieser sofort waidgerecht versorgt werden. Dann kann man so viele Fotos machen, wie man will.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Größere Jighaken bei Gummiködern sehe ich als kritisch an, da diese aufgrund ihrer Größe bzw. Bogenweite schon mal von innen ein Auge piercen können - Gr. 1 ist mir persönlich da schon viel zu mächtig.


Wenn man C&R betreibt, können GuFis problematisch sein, auch die kleinen, denn einer kleinen Forelle kann man auch mit einem Jigkopf Gr. 4 das Auge verletzen. Wenn man aber so wie ich seine gefangenen Fische entnimmt, ist es vlt. sogar besser größere GuFis zu verwenden. Ich fische auf Forellen Haken Gr. 2 bis 4/0, in den meisten Fällen 1 bis 2/0. Von den kleinen Fischen bekommt man bei größeren GuFis nur Fehlbisse. Auch bei den massigen Fischen ist mir nur ein paar Mal passiert, dass ich das Auge erwischt habe (das passiert nicht so oft, wie einige befürchten), diese Fische wurden aber sowieso entnommen.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, bei allen möglichen Ködern, auf den "knackigen Anhieb" zu verzichten. Die Schnur nur noch halbwegs beherzt straffen,aber einfach nicht mehr anhauen. Man hakt so vielleicht 1-2 Fische weniger, aber die "beiläufigen Schäden", wie Haken von innen durchs Auge u.s.w. nehmen signifikant ab. Ausgenommen Kreishaken. Da gibt es gar keinen erkennbaren Anhieb mehr. Da fange ich einfach das Einholen an, oder lasse es nicht bleiben. Dann funktionieren diese Haken, wie sie sollen. Zudem fische ich verhältnismäßig moderate Rutenaktionen, gerne auch etwas länger.


Wenn ich sehe, dass eine kleine Forelle den Köder nimmt, mache ich auch so, wie Du schreibst - kein Anhieb und möglichst wenig Spannung. In den meisten Fällen befreit sich der Fisch selbst von dem Haken. Die Rute, die ich verwende, ist dazu noch sehr weich und nachgiebig.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2020)

Etwas ab von den rein technischen Details.

Aber die Forelle ist die Art, wo mir am meistens am Weg gelegen ist und weniger am "besiegten" Fisch selber. Recht schwer auszudrücken, aber da wiegt für mich die Pirsch und da Drumherum einfach sehr schwer. Da ist mir dann der Biss, auch wenn ich ihn nicht vollenden kann fast so viel, wieder gelungene Fang. Ganz besonders wenn es autochtone Fische sind, aus wilden Gewässern. Je unwilder das Gewässer, desto mehr verfliegt dieses Gefühl auch - bis hin zur reinen Lebensmittelgewinnung, bei reinen Besatzfischen, oder gar dem "Puff".


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber die Forelle ist die Art, wo mir am meistens am Weg gelegen ist und weniger am "besiegten" Fisch selber. Recht schwer auszudrücken, aber da wiegt für mich die Pirsch und da Drumherum einfach sehr schwer. Da ist mir dann der Biss, auch wenn ich ihn nicht vollenden kann fast so viel, wieder gelungene Fang.



Genau, da muss man sich schon etwas anstrengen, damit das richtig Spaß macht und da auch was geht - das fängt bei der nötigen Wurfpräzision (inkl. deren Verbesserung durch "aktives Üben")  an und geht bis zum Klettern über umgefallene Bäume etc.

Und anschleichen muss man sich auch, um keinen Scheuch-Leuchturm abzugeben. Zudem sieht man häufig diverse andere interessante Viecher (Vögel, Amphibien, Insekten etc.).

Für mich alles in allem ein sehr schönes Allround-Erlebnis, das durchaus einige Ansprüche stellt und so auch zur anglerischen Allgemein-Weiterentwicklung beiträgt.

Ein gewisser Sport-Faktor durch die ganz verschiedenen Bewegungsabläufe (Waten, Klettern, Ducken usw.) ist obendrein gegeben - da wird einfach das ganze Gerippe mal ne Runde in Movement versetzt und bekommt dabei ordentlich Sauerstoff ab.


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2020)

Andre Frage, was passiert bei einem verletzen Auge?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Andre Frage, was passiert bei einem verletzen Auge?


der Fisch wird auf einem Auge blind sein.
Wenn er sonst keine Verletzungen erlitten hat und ich ihn nicht verwerten will / kann, würde ich ihn dennoch 
zurücksetzen.
ich habe schon völlig erblindete, wohlgenährte und absolut fitte Bafos gefangen.


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2020)

Ist die Frage schafft er es werfen der Verletzung und schafft er die Umstellung zur Nahrungsaufnahme?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ist die Frage schafft er es werfen der Verletzung und schafft er die Umstellung zur Nahrungsaufnahme?


wenn er sonst keine Verletzungen hat, wie Kiemenblutung, seher ich da kein Problem.
Verletzungen am Auge entstehen auch auf natürliche Weise und sind für sich genommen kein Todesurteil,
er wird ganz normal weiter fressen


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Jupp.
Das klappt bei fast allen Fischen.
Da sind immer wieder mal halbblinde dabei und alle trotzdem wohlernährt.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab mal ne fast Blinde Regenbogen Forelle gefangen.
Die hatte auch massig Striemen am Körper und zerrupfte Flossen. 
Aber die Nymphe hat sie sofort genommen und nen richtigen Tanz geliefert. 
Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein Foto finde und stell es rein.
Offensichtlich können auch verletzte Fische gut überleben. 
Wobei bei der genannten alle Verletzungen vermutlich von Wasserbewohnern stammten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Mai 2020)

Servus, 
und wie schauts mit  ganz blinden Fischen aus ?
so 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Superschlechtes Bild, sorry aber besser gings unter dem Steg mit den ganzen Reflektionen leider nicht. Ist mir vor 2 Jahren begegnet, ich hielt sie eigentlich für tot. Konnte von beiden Seiten bis auf nen halben Meter ran, das andere Auge sah genauso aus, ich würde eine Infektion vermuten. War für den Bach gar nicht mal klein, etwa gute 40 cm und wirklich nur noch Haut und Gräten . Beim Versuch sie mit dem Watkescher zu keschern, hab ich leider einen Fehler gemacht ---> Fisch weg, ärgerlich weil dieser Fisch wirklich schwer am Leiden war.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> weil dieser Fisch wirklich schwer am Leiden




Tier leiden nicht.
Sie machen einfach weiter bis zum Ende!
"Leiden" gibt es nur in der menschlichen Vorstellungskraft/Jammermentalität.
Kein Grund da einzugreifen - die Natur weiß die passende Antwort.

Davon ab gibt es auch blinde Fische die damit anscheinend gut leben können.
Ich hab mal nen blinden Hecht geangelt, der normal ernährt war und wenn das bei einem Augenräuber geht, funktioniert das sicher auch bei anderen Fischen.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

...oder man zieht einfach mal die Konsequenzen und gibt den Coup de Grace und verwertet den Fisch als Lebensmittel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Das geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...oder man zieht einfach mal die Konsequenzen und gibt den Coup de Grace und verwertet den Fisch als Lebensmittel.


Da gibts nichts mehr zu verwerten, es sei denn du willst ein bissel am Schädel rumlutschen


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

Das muss auch manchmal in Forellenbächen sein, das man adulte Fische ganz bewußt entnimmt. Nicht alle Forellenstämme bleiben bei der Anflug- und Larvennahrung. Da gibt es auch welche, die sehr kannibalistisch durch den Bach arbeiten, vor eigenem Nachwuchs nicht die geringsten Skrupel haben. Beim durchschnittlichen Höchstalter einer Bachforelle ist das auch nicht so das Problem, wie bei anderen Arten, die ohne Weiteres die doppelte Lebensspanne aufweisen können, bis man sie als ausgewachsen bezeichnen kann. Man muss es eben etwas abschätzen können, in wie weit man da eingreifen kann und soll. So ein kleiner Forellenbach ist halt ein sensibler, weil kleiner Lebensraum, der auch schnell versaubeutelt ist.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Da gibts nichts mehr zu verwerten, es sei denn du willst ein bissel am Schädel rumlutschen


Ja gut, solche vollblinden Fische enden dann eben natürlich - als Nahrung für andere Lebensformen. In den Geburtsbächen der pazifischen Lachse ist es sogar zwingend, dass adulte Fische nach der Laichabgabe absterben und das ganze System nähren.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Mai 2020)

Schön, das ändert nur alles nix daran, daß es bei besagter Bachforelle nix mehr zu verwerten gab.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schön, das ändert nur alles nix daran, daß es bei besagter Bachforelle nix mehr zu verwerten gab.


Ja nun... irgendwann is alles ümm und geht seinen Gang... auch der Angler.


----------



## friedel91 (1. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tier leiden nicht.
> Sie machen einfach weiter bis zum Ende!
> "Leiden" gibt es nur in der menschlichen Vorstellungskraft/Jammermentalität.



Wie kommst Du darauf? Bzw. was bedeutet für dich "Leiden"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Das was Menschen da rein interpretieren, basierend auf eigenen Empfindungen.
Im Tierreich wird alles genommen wie es kommt ohne zu klagen.


----------



## Mescalero (1. Mai 2020)

Es entbehrt allerdings nicht einer gewissen, typisch menschlichen, Überheblichkeit, Tieren pauschal jede Empfindung abzusprechen.
Jeder Hundebesitzer weiß, dass Tiere sehr wohl leidensfähig sind und ihnen auch andere Regungen wie Freude, Angst oder Zuneigung nicht fremd sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es entbehrt allerdings nicht einer gewissen, typisch menschlichen, Überheblichkeit, Tieren pauschal jede Empfindung abzusprechen.




Wer macht sowas?

Und Schmerz ist nicht gleich Leid. Ganz sicher gibt es Tiere die Schmerz empfinden können(wenn das Hirn dafür ausgelegt ist).

"Leid" ist eine Einschätzung eines persönlichen Missstandes. Und sowas machen Tiere nicht.
Sie akzeptieren es als gegeben und leben weiter - "leiden" also nicht nach menschlichem Maßstab.

Deshalb sollte man mit solch menschlichen Begriffen ganz vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Mescalero (1. Mai 2020)

Na gut, dann ist es meinetwegen eine Frage des philosophisch korrekten Terminus. Leid ist ein diffuser oder nicht näher beschriebener Zustand, in dem es dem Individuum nicht gut geht. Wegen Hunger, Schmert oder weiß der Kuckuck. Mag sein, dass Tiere nicht nach menschlichem Maßstab „leiden“ wenn sie Schmerzen empfinden, das lässt sich halt nicht messen.

Aber das Empfinden von Schmerzen oder wie im Beispiel der Forelle, Hunger und Unterernährung, womöglich als Resultat der Augenverletzung, als „Leid“ zu bezeichnen, halte ich aus ethischer Sicht für mehr als legitim. Auch wenn es das in wissenschaftlich verifizierbarer Form vielleicht nicht gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> als „Leid“ zu bezeichnen, halte ich aus ethischer Sicht für mehr als legitim.




Ich nicht.
Dieses Verwenden von typisch menschlichen Termini für Tiere führt zu dem was PETrA darstellt und was unter anderen uns Anglern das Leben schwermacht.
Deshalb sollten gerade wir auf diesen Zug nicht aufspringen!


----------



## fishhawk (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Jeder Hundebesitzer weiß, dass Tiere sehr wohl leidensfähig sind und ihnen auch andere Regungen wie Freude, Angst oder Zuneigung nicht fremd sind.



Das könnte der Grund sein, warum Tierrechtler mit Bildern Anti-Angler-Stimmung machen, auf denen ein Hund mit Angelhaken im Maul abgebildet ist.

Tierisches Verhalten mit menschlichen Maßstäben zu deuten, ist aber leider durchaus verbreitet.

Was die blinde Forelle fühlt, wird auch kein Wissenschaftler "messen" können, nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2020)

Was bleibt es dem Menschen anderes über, als es menschlich zu sehen? Er ist nun mal Mensch und kein Fisch, Pferd, oder Amöbe.

Ein Fisch ist eben von Natur aus als sehendes Wesen vorgesehen. Verliert er seine Sehkraft, so empfindet er es mit Sicherheit als Nachteil, so wie wir das auch tun. Das er aber so lange weitermacht, wie es halt geht, ist auch völlig verständlich. Auch ein erblindeter Mensch macht weiter. Das eine Lebewesen kommt mit dieser Einschränkung zu Recht, ein anderes nicht. Unabhängig von seiner Art.

Der Mensch "erlöst" ein so "leidendes" Geschöpf entweder, oder er lässt der Natur ihren Lauf. Ich werde mich nicht aufschwingen und hier eine Regel formulieren!


----------



## Mescalero (1. Mai 2020)

So sehe ich das auch.

Im letzten Jahr wurde einer unserer Hunde nach langer, chronischer Krankheit eingeschläfert. Blind, taub, abgemagert, die Gelenke im Eimer. Natürlich hat er gelitten und wurde von seinem Leiden erlöst! Nur ein abgestumpfter Barbar sähe das anders und zwar vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob sich der Gemütszustand des Tieres wissenschaftlich belegen lässt oder ob Tierschutzleute oder sonst wer dieselben Termini verwenden.

Wie auch immer, ein Fisch wie der oben gezeigte kann offenbar überleben, je nach Situation und Lebensraum. Piranhas z.B. sind auch oft einäugig oder ganz blind, bei denen geht es halt zu wie bei den Skinheads. Wer weiß, vielleicht war die Forelle auch schon uralt und deshalb so dürr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ein Fisch wie der oben gezeigte kann offenbar überleben, je nach Situation und Lebensraum.




Ein Fisch ist bei weitem nicht mit Hunden oder anderen höher entwickelten Säugetieren zu vergleichen!

Davon ab endet das Leben sowieso wenn ein Lebewesen nicht mehr lebensfähig ist.

Wie viele Tiere sind wohl schon von "hilfstbereiten" Meschenen(wie zB PETAnern) vor dem Weiterleben "gerettet" worden?

Überhebliche Menschen halten sich für Halbgötter und greifen der Natur in ihren Entscheidungen vor - und liegen dabei auch durchaus falsch!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Mai 2020)

Meine Fresse, nun wird hier irgend so eine Schei.. Petra Diskussion geführt .
Entschuldigung das ich das Wort "Leiden" benutzt habe. Mir ist im Zusammenhang mit langsamen Verhungern nichts anderes eingefallen. Übrigens habe ich auch nicht behauptet, daß die Blindheit für den Zustand verantwortlich war. Ich würde eher das Gegenteil vermuten, Pilzerkrankungen oder Infektionen sind hier eher selten.
Konform gehe ich mit der Vorstellung - alter Fisch, krank, geschwächt- deshalb Infektion, Pilz whatever.

Erwartet (oder zum. erhofft) hätte ich das wenigstens einer hier erkennen würde, daß selbst das Muskelgewebe hinterm/seitlich vom Kopf schon verdaut ist. Das ist beim Verhungern das Letzte was dran kommt, danach ist finish, Ende. Vielleicht hätte ich auch noch dazu schreiben sollen das ich auch bei 1m Abstand kein Atmen erkennen konnte und der Fisch völlig reglos auf dem gesamten Bauch lag (auch das gibts eigentlich nie; wo es sehr strömungsarm ist berühren höchstens mal die Bauchflosse oder der untere Teil der Schwanzflosse mal den Grund, nie der ganze Fisch). Für mich war sie tot, also keschern und raus damit, wäre nicht das erste Mal.. Das sie noch schnauft habe ich erst erkannt, als ich den Kescher grad ansetzen wollte.

Vor 6 oder 7 Jahren hab ich in einem andern Forum mal ein Foto einer halb verhungerten Regenbogenforelle hoch geladen. War nicht ganz so schlimm beinander, aber klar für mich das ich sie entnehme und verwerte. Die war bei 49cm schon im Drill ein ziemlicher Schlaffi, stark hervor getretener After, Bauchlappen kaum noch vorhanden, am Rücken war noch ein bissel was...In der Pfanne ist sie dann schon ziemlich zerfallen und nach den ersten Bissen hab ich den Rest weggeworfen weil sie einfach schei..e schmeckte. In besagtem Forum bin ich von so ein paar Pfeiffen zerissen worden warum ich den Fisch nicht zurück gesetzt hätte weil er sich bestimmt erholen würde usw.
btw, waren Berliner oder sowat, voll die Forellenprofis ey 
Angler sind schon geil, Hauptsache mal was abgedrückt


----------



## Bilch (1. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, dass wir mit Petra hier ein Bisschen zu sehr vom Thema dieses Threads abgewichen sind.

Die Debatte über Augenverletzungen ging für meinen Geschmack etwas zu sehr in die Richtung, kein Problem, auch blinde Fische können überleben, und auch wenn nicht, so ist es halt in der Natur. Ich als Mensch bzw. als Angler greife in die Natur ein und muss darum mein Hobby verantwortungsvoll und waidgerecht betreiben. Wenn man Fische schon zurücksetzte muss, muss man eben so angeln, dass diese keine unnötige Verletzungen davontragen.
Und meine Meinung ist: wenn in Zweifel, den Fisch lieber entnehmen.

P.S. Noch etwas zu diesem Thread. Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier auch nicht der richtige Platz für eine pro/contra C&R Debatte ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wir mit Petra hier ein Bisschen zu sehr vom Thema dieses Threads abgewichen sind.




Ja das stimmt natürlich.
Passiert manchmal, dass sich Unterhaltungen entwickeln......

Also kehren wir am besten wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2020)

Falls das zu undeutlich war - ab hier wieder zurück zum Thema!
*Diskussionsthread für Angelmethoden, Tips, Tricks, Anregungen und Verbesserungen beim Salmonidenfischen*


Falls noch Redebedarf bzgl. der obigen OT-Diskussion ist, macht einfach ein neues Thema dazu auf.
Das Thema ist unfangreich und führt vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste und ist einfach thematisch zu  weit weg von diesen Treadtitel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falls noch Redebedarf bzgl. der obigen OT-Diskussion ist, macht einfach ein neues Thema dazu auf.




Ich wiederhole nochmal für Leute, die das nicht verstanden haben.

Das Thema darf gern in einem neuen Thread besprochen werden!
Diesen wollen wir damit nicht länger stören.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Thema ist unfangreich und führt vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste und ist einfach thematisch zu  weit weg von diesen Treadtitel.


----------



## Bilch (2. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal für Leute, die das nicht verstanden haben.
> 
> Das Thema darf gern in einem neuen Thread besprochen werden!
> Diesen wollen wir damit nicht länger stören.


Ich war der erste, der meinte, dass diese Diskusion zu sehr abweichte, trotzdem finde ich es nicht richtig, dass Beiträge rausgeworfen wurden; es waren interessante Meinungen und Erfahrungen dabei, insbesondere von @fishhawk (Abhakmatte beim Spinnangeln, die Geschichte vom Karpfenangler usw.)


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> es waren interessante Meinungen und Erfahrungen dabei,




Genau darum kann ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden für das Thema, da es interessant ist.
Kannst du gern machen.
Ber hier führt das zu weit weg vom eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... trotzdem finde ich es nicht richtig, dass Beiträge rausgeworfen wurden; es waren interessante Meinungen und Erfahrungen dabei, insbesondere von @fishhawk (Abhakmatte beim Spinnangeln, die Geschichte vom Karpfenangler usw.)


Mich interessiert, was hier zu Abhakmatten beim Spin- oder Fliegenfischen  geschrieben wurde.
Ich hatte auch schon darüber nachgedacht.
Meiner Meinung passt ein solcher Beitrag hier genau rein.
Wo finde ich denn Beitrag denn jetzt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2020)

Du musst einen neuen Thread zu dem gewünschten Thema eröffnen und dann werden solche Beiträge dort geschrieben.


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du musst einen neuen Thread zu dem gewünschten Thema eröffnen und dann werden solche Beiträge dort geschrieben.


Wenn es um Abhakmaten zum Salmonidenangeln geht, dann sollte dieser Thread schon der richtige Platz sein 



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, was hier zu Abhakmatten beim Spin- oder Fliegenfischen  geschrieben wurde.
> Ich hatte auch schon darüber nachgedacht.
> Meiner Meinung passt ein solcher Beitrag hier genau rein.
> Wo finde ich denn Beitrag denn jetzt?


Den Beitrag kannst Du leider nicht mehr finden, weil es gelöscht wurde. Der Autor des Beitrags begrüßte, dass jetzt auch einige Spinnfischer schon Abhakmatten benutzen, und meinte, dass es gut wäre eine zu benutzen, wenn man den Fisch nicht im Wasser vom Haken befreien kann.

Ich habe ein Bisschen darüber nachgedacht. Im Prinzip finde ich die Idee gut, in der Praxis kann man aber nicht immer noch eine Abhakmatte mit sich tragen. Das Problem beim Salmonidenangeln ist, dass man oft sehr leicht mit wenig Gepäck unterwegs ist, sich manchmal durchs Gebüsch schlägt, über Steinpackungen klettert … , dass es dort, wo man angelt, oft nicht sehr viel Platz gibt, und dass man sowieso nicht sehr viel Zeit an einem Platz verbringt, nicht zu sprechen, dass es dazu noch sehr zeitverschwenderisch wäre die Abhakmatte immer wieder auszupacken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2020)

_Dies stand zum Thema  dort(Rest war OT) und ich leg es hier nochmal rein._


von @fishhawk 
"Hallo,

Das ist der Punkt.

Sich vor dem Fang schon Gedanken machen, was nach dem Fang ggf. passieren könnte.

Das fängt bei der Wahl des tackles und der Ausrüstung an und geht bis hin zu Drill und Lande/Abhakstelle.

Mittlerweile haben z.B. auch schon einige Spinnfischer ne Abhakmatte dabei, weil sie erkannt haben, dass es suboptimal ist, Forellen oder andere Fische beim Abhaken am Boden abzulegen, wenn man sie nicht im Wasser abhaken kann.

Man kann aber auch gleich solle Stellen meiden, wo ein Abhaken im Wasser nicht möglich ist."


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2020)

So eine kleine Abhakmatte, von Ron Thompson, habe ich sehr oft dabei, aber vor allem als Sitzpolster für mich und die Pause. Mit 45 x 80 cm für jedes Forellentier gut geeignet und deutlich groß genug. Denn auch von so kleinem Packmaß, dass sie locker an der Spinntasche angeschnallt werden kann. Aber da ich eh immer einen Kescher dabei habe, schon als Gehtstock, werde ich Fische aus so wieder berührungsfrei los, wenn sie mir nicht entsprechen.

Es geht sowohl die Matte, als auch der Kescher problemlos - wenn man will!


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Mai 2020)

Was spricht den überhaupt gegen eine Abhakmatte, in meinen Augen sollte sie Pflicht sein. Alles, was ich nicht im Kescher oder im Wasser lösen kann kommt auf die Matte, egal ob Barsch, Hecht, Brasse, Saibling.








Und zusätzlich habe ich immer ein Sitzkissen mit.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was spricht den überhaupt gegen eine Abhakmatte, in meinen Augen sollte sie Pflicht sein. Alles, was ich nicht im Kescher oder im Wasser lösen kann kommt auf die Matte, egal ob Barsch, Hecht, Brasse, Saibling.
> Anhang anzeigen 344845
> Anhang anzeigen 344847
> 
> Und zusätzlich habe ich immer ein Sitzkissen mit.


Auf der einen Seite gehen sie ins Studio und stemmen zentnerschwere Gewichte, weil sie ja beinharte Kerle sind. Und auf der anderen Seite wehklagen sie wegen ein paar Gramm, weil sie sonst vermutlich sterben müssen, wenn sie die tragen sollten.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Infos!
Beim Salmonidenangeln würde mir auch eine in der Größe 25x50 cm reichen.
Sind diese kleinen Matten selbstaufblasend, so dass die genauso schnell einsatzbereit sind, wie man den Kescher aus dem Gürtel gezogen hat?


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2020)

Es spräche ja auch nix gegen eine selbstaufblasende Sitzmatte im gewünschten Format. Nassgemacht ist das so gut, oder schlecht, wie eine original Specimenabhakmatte. Aber kleine Abhakmatten findet man man auch leicht. Vorzugsweise in Läden mit einem guten Angebot für den Specimenfischer... Boiliebude, oder Eurocarp...


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2020)

Ich habe einen sehr interessanten neuseeländischen Artikel gefunden, in dem es sehr gut beschrieben wird, wie man den Fisch während Fotografieren halten sollte. Ich gebe es zu, dass mir das, obwohl absolut logisch, nicht bekannt war. Da ich aber ein Gegner des Fotografierens von lebenden Fischen bin, besteht bei mir keine Gefahr, dass ich das machen würde. Ein fliegenfischender Freund von mir prahlt immer wieder mit Fotos von tollen Fischen. Das nächste Mal werde ich aufmerksam sein, wie er seine Fische hält.

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Artikels: den Fisch nie in dem Pektoralen Bereich (ventral hinter dem Kiemendeckel) fassen bzw. Drück ausüben, weil man damit das Herz und vlt. noch die Leber oder die Kiemen komprimiert. Das ist für eine Forelle meistens tödlich. Wenn man schon Fotos macht, dann soll man den Fisch mit dem oberen Körperteil nur sanft auf eine Hand legen und mit der anderen Hand den Fisch dorsal vor der Schwanzflosse halten.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

die angelsächsischen Länder sind  was Tipps zum schonenden fishhandling angeht m.E. schon deutlich weiter als Deutschland.  
Ob das mittlerweile auch in den Lehrgängen zu den Fischerprüfungen ausführlicher behandelt wird, weiß ich nicht.
Früher wurde das m.W. eher stiefmütterlich abgehandelt.



Bilch schrieb:


> Da ich aber ein Gegner des Fotografierens von lebenden Fischen bin,



Sehe ich nicht ganz so streng, wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird.



Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Fotos macht, dann soll man den Fisch mit dem oberen Körperteil nur sanft auf eine Hand legen und mit der anderen Hand den Fisch dorsal vor der Schwanzflosse halten.



Noch besser finde ich diese Art von Pose.

https://i.cbc.ca/1.4388180.15186568...ge.jpg_gen/derivatives/16x9_780/steelhead.jpg

Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn der Fisch ne bestimmte Größe hat.

Von meinen größten Forellen und Äschen gibt es keine Bilder, weil ich beim Wat-/Pirschangeln keinen Fotografen dabei habe.


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht ganz so streng, wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird.


Wenn es sehr schnell und wirklich fischschonend gemacht wird, ist es auch für mich einigermaßen o.k. Leider finde ich aber manche Fangfotos, vor allem aber YT Videos diesbezüglich sehr problematisch, auch die von Team- bzw. Profianglern.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr interessanten neuseeländischen Artikel gefunden,



Die Kiwis fotografieren tatsächlich noch fortschrittlicher   

Kiwi-trout



Bilch schrieb:


> auch die von Team- bzw. Profianglern.



Die fotografieren meist auch für andere Zwecke.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2020)

Servus,
eins vorweg: Ich glaube nicht das Fische allgemein totale Weicheier sind, viele springen hoch aus dem Wasser und knallen mit vollem Gewicht zurück auf die Oberfläche oder dabei sicher auch mal auf nen Stein und ähnliches und halten das auch aus.

Aber ich geb euch recht , was das lange herausnehmen aus ihrem Element angeht. Meine Fische passen meist in einen Watkescher , deshalb ist es auch kein Problem ein schnelles Foto zu machen, wenn der Fisch es mir wert ist. Dann Kescher umdrehen und tschüss, oft hab ich den Fisch noch nicht mal angefasst.
Wirklich große Forellen entnehme ich fast ausnahmslos, Foto also auch kein Problem.
Wenn man solche Riegel wie auf den Kiwi-Pics zurück setzt, ist der Schwanzwurzelgriff *im Wasser* eine ganz gute Lösung für ein Foto. Wenn der Köder vorher entfernt wurde, verhalten sich Fische seltsamerweise relativ ruhig wenn der Hauptantrieb blockiert ist. Ich versuche das meist bei meinen besseren Äschen so zu machen weil die sich eigentlich nie richtig beruhigen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Klappt manchmal, bei zuviel Gegenwehr lasse ich einfach los. Wenn dann die Schlaufe vom Fotoapparat im Bild ist, dann ist es eben so .
Ein schwerer Fehler beim fotografieren, den man auf jedem zweiten Foto sieht, ist das Belassen des Köders im Maul. Solange dieser Fremdkörper vorhanden ist, wird der Fisch dagegen angehen.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> eins vorweg: Ich glaube nicht das Fische allgemein totale Weicheier sind



Wenn man schonmal abgelaichte, abgewrackte Steelhead-Kelts gesehen hat, die zurück ins Meer wandern um im nächsten Jahr wieder aufzusteigen, oder Fische die Spuren von Netzen und Beutegreifern trugen und sich trotzdem munter weiter Richtung Laichgründe kämpften, fällt es da nicht schwer zuzustimmen.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> deshalb ist es auch kein Problem ein schnelles Foto zu machen, wenn der Fisch es mir wert ist



Sehe ich auch kein Problem, denn ich glaube, Du weißt was Du tust und wie es angemessen ist.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ein schwerer Fehler beim fotografieren, den man auf jedem zweiten Foto sieht, ist das Belassen des Köders im Maul.



Das wird halt bei manchen Profianglern abgeschaut und dass ich glaube, dass die beim Fotografieren oft andere Motive und Maßstäbe haben, hab ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2020)

Fotos sind wieder eine Sache für sich. Besonders dann, wenn es bei den Lichtbildern mehr um den Fänger, als den Fisch selber geht. Um so mehr, wenn der Fischfänger alleine auf der Spur ist.

Ich mache mir dann oft bloss ein Kescherfoto ... mir reicht das und mein wenig fotogenes Grinsen muss ich mir und allen anderen nicht oft antun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> .............. und mein wenig fotogenes Grinsen muss ich mir und allen anderen nicht oft antun.



Ach was.
Wir sind doch hart im hart im Nehmen.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach was.
> Wir sind doch hart im hart im Nehmen.


"...könnte Inhalte zeigen, die sensible Menschen verstören!"


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "...könnte Inhalte zeigen, die sensible Menschen verstören!"


Du meinst, wir sind Sensibelchen?


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst, wir sind Sensibelchen?


Es sollen ja bisweilen Kinder, schwangere Frauen und so weiter mitlesen.


----------



## Bilch (29. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri.
> Die Rebos haben aber bei euch wirklich schöne Flossen.
> Perfekt


@Forelle74, ich antworte hier, weil ich denke, dass die Antwort nicht in den Vintage Angeln Thread gehört.

Ja, stimmt, die großen Forellen in diesem Stausee sind immer sehr schön. Einige Angler meinen, dass wären wilde ReFos. Schwer zu sagen, denn die Flüsse oberhalb des Sees werden besetzt und einige von Fischen wandern bestimmt flussab. Fakt ist, dass bei allen Anglern und Raubfischen es nur die stärksten Fische schaffen so groß zu werden.


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Forelle74, ich antworte hier, weil ich denke, dass die Antwort nicht in den Vintage Angeln Thread gehört.
> 
> Ja, stimmt, die großen Forellen in diesem Stausee sind immer sehr schön. Einige Angler meinen, dass wären wilde ReFos.


Dazu müsste es "wilde ReFos" erst mal geben. Regenbogenforellen sind immer ein züchterisches Kunstprodukt. Da gibt es eigentlich nur Unterschiede in der "Herstellung" und somit schöne, vollständige Fische und eben die auf billig gezogenen mopsfköpfigen Quastenflosser für die Teiche und die sparsamen Clubs.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (29. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu müsste es "wilde ReFos" erst mal geben. Regenbogenforellen sind immer ein züchterisches Kunstprodukt. Da gibt es eigentlich nur Unterschiede in der "Herstellung" und somit schöne, vollständige Fische und eben die auf billig gezogenen mopsfköpfigen Quastenflosser für die Teiche und die sparsamen Clubs.


Gibt es ja auch, in Nordamerika garantiert und hier wird zumindest gestritten.


----------



## Bilch (21. September 2020)

@Hanjupp-0815 hat einen super Beitrag über dem Chebu Rig geschrieben, meine Antwort darauf gehört aber viel mehr in diesen Thread.

Ich glaube, man darf Gufis bzw. Jighaken beim Forellenangeln nur dann einsetzen, wenn man vor hat Fische zu entnehmen. In dem Fall aber nur größere Gufis, so dass nur maßige Fische hängen bleiben. Der eine oder andere Schwanz wird zwar abgebissen, was aber viel besser ist als verangelte Fische. Ich habe mal meine Gufis gemessen - keiner ist kleiner als 6,5 cm und bis jetzt habe ich damit noch keinen untermaßigen Fisch verangelt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade die mittelgrossen Haken beim Forellenangeln problematisch sind - man sollte also nur sehr kleine oder eben etwas größere Haken benutzen. Bei Haken ist Gr. 8 mMn das absolute Maximum - und bei Jigköpfen von 1 oder besser sogar 1/0 aufwärts.

Ich habe heuer einmal einen Fluss beangelt, wo man auch mit Naturködern angeln darf und habe mit Tauwurm auf 6er Haken gehofft, dass ich eine grosse fangen werde. Das Resultat war aber zwei verangelte kleine Forellen. Nach der zweiten habe ich die Montage hingeschmissen und weiter lieber wieder mit GuFis geangelt. Die kleinen haben zwar an dem Schwanz geknabbert, aber keine ist hängengeblieben


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2020)

Servus,
vielen Dank erstmal @Bilch !
Sicher kann man durch größere Köder schon eine gewisse Vorselektion beiführen.
 Das Grundproblem beim Jiggen auf Forellen bleibt aber dasselbe, es liegt in erster Linie am Beißverhalten der Forellen. Anders als z.B. Barsche die einen Unterdruck durch schlagartiges Öffnen des Mauls erzeugen und damit den Köder einsaugen, schwimmt eine Forelle hinterher, überholt den Köder praktisch mit geöffnetem Maul und schliesst die Luke wenn der Köder drin ist. Damit greift der Haken halt fast immer im Oberkiefer. Das ist eigentlich immer noch besser als umgedreht, würde die Hakenspitze nach unten zeigen ginge es wohl oft in die Kiemenreusen (glaube so nennt man die Dinger), dort blutet es meist ganz übel und Haken mit Bart sind da kaum vernünftig zu lösen.
Ich hatte mir vom Chebu einen ähnlichen Effekt wie z.B. von @Seele 's Forellenzopf erhofft (geniale Erfindung übrigens , darf man sicher mal so erwähnen ).
Da ist der Haken frei beweglich weil er an so einer Art Vorfach hängt wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, das erhöht m.M. die Chance auf den Hakensitz im Maulwinkel wie es z.B. beim Flifi fast immer der Fall ist. Beim Chebu ist zwar auch etwas Spiel für den Haken möglich, aber wohl nicht genug um mehr Fische im Maulwinkel zu haken.

btw. das ich vorgestern sehr kleine Gufis im Einsatz hatte, lag daran, daß eigentlich etwas ganz anders geplant war. Fliegenfischen ist wegen des Wasserstands und der deshalb fehlenden Strömung kaum noch möglich, deshalb wollte ich etwas testen, das schon länger auf meiner to do Liste stand. Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch viele schwimmende Gummiköder und ich hatte mir mal so ne Packung Illex Magic Mayfly gekauft um sie mal auf Döbel zu testen. Am Dropshot Rig auf Barsche waren sie (woanders) gar nicht so schlecht, man kann sie mit dünndrähtigen Haken und Monoschnur aber auch an der Oberfläche präsentieren. Schwanz abkneifen und die Dinger als Käferimitation unter Büsche treiben lassen war der Plan. Leider hatte ich bis dato null  echte Bisse auf die Teile, nur wenn sie lange irgendwo im Kehrwasser umherdümpelten schienen irgendwelche Kleinfische an den Beinchen herumzukauen. Wer vllt. ähnliches vor hat sollte unbedingt an monofile Schnur denken, geflochtene zieht sie unter die Oberfläche. Besser ist aber wahrscheinlich sich die Kohle zu sparen, 8 Euro aufwärts ist ziemlich teuer für nen 8er Pack (Bildchen hängt an).
Das aber nur am Rande. Das Einzige was ich in weiser Vorraussicht noch dabei hatte, waren eben 4 kleine Chebus und 2 Packs Mini Gufis, deshalb wurde es dann mein dritter Chebu Testlauf.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2020)

Auf Hellgies, sie sind ja die nicht gerade kleinen Larven einer amerikanischen Wasserinsektenart, habe ich aber auch noch sehr selten etwas nennenswertes gefangen. Irgendwie scheinen die den Forellen doch etwas suspekt zu sein.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Auf Hellgies, sie sind ja die nicht gerade kleinen Larven einer amerikanischen Wasserinsektenart, habe ich aber auch noch sehr selten etwas nennenswertes gefangen. Irgendwie scheinen die den Forellen doch etwas suspekt zu sein.


Stümmt !
Ich hab z.B. am Edersee mit Hellgies am Carolina Rig super Barsche und sogar Zander gefangen, am heimischen Bach dagegen haben sie voll versagt. Geht mir aber mit allen "Gummiinsekten" hier so.
 Forellen wollen nicht "verführt" werden, sondern jagen. Sobald sie Zeit haben sich etwas genauer anzusehen, scheint ihnen das wirklich suspekt zu sein. Bei mir heissen sie deshalb auch Sekt oder Selters Fische .


----------



## Andal (22. September 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Stümmt !
> Ich hab z.B. am Edersee mit Hellgies am Carolina Rig super Barsche und sogar Zander gefangen, am heimischen Bach dagegen haben sie voll versagt. Geht mir aber mit allen "Gummiinsekten" hier so.
> Forellen wollen nicht "verführt" werden, sondern jagen. Sobald sie Zeit haben sich etwas genauer anzusehen, scheint ihnen das wirklich suspekt zu sein. Bei mir heissen sie deshalb auch Sekt oder Selters Fische .


Wie die Spatzen. Die wollen auch nicht nur gefüttert werden. Die sind erst rundherum zufrieden, wenn sie glauben können, sie hätten dich beraubt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen,

was gibt es denn aktuell an kleinen Foto-Abhak-matten mit minimalem Transportmaß?
Ich war letztens mit dem Rad unterwegs und habe eine mittlere Pike-Lady kurz ins Gras legen müssen, was ihr natürlich nichts ausgemacht hat.
Dennoch hätte sie es auf einer kühlen, nassen Matte evtl. bequemer gehabt.
Für Truttentiere wäre das um ein Vielfaches wichtiger.
Momentan habe ich nur die DAM "Fighter" Matte gefunden, bei der mir das zusammengefaltete Maß fast ausreichen würde:





						DAM FIGHTER PRO ABHAKMATTE | Tradition , Innovation and Quality since 1875!
					






					dam.de
				



Wichtig wäre ein kleines Transportvolumen.


----------



## Bilch (24. November 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht soooo viele Mefos gefangen, aber schon viele große Bach- und Regenbogenforellen an Talsperren. Viele davon direkt vor meinen Füßen. Ich verwende oft sehr dünne Vorfächer und muss die Fische deshalb oft erstmal ziehen lassen. Meine Bremse ist dabei recht weich eingestellt... ich verliere so selten Fische.
> Ich denke, in deinem Fall ist auch der Köder Schuld. Spökets fische ich auch... und verliere damit mit Abstand die meisten Fische. Die Hebelwirkung ist einfach zu groß. Die Forellen drehen sich das Ding echt oft ausm Maul. Etwas Abhilfe schafft da ein zweiter Sprengring oder sogar ein Tönnchenwirbel.
> Mein Tipp: Durchlaufblinker!!!



Im MeFo Thread wäre es schon zu sehr OT, deshalb setze ich die Debatte hier fort.

Nur eine Frage. Du schreibst, dass Du oft dünne Vorfächer verwendest. Angelst Du gezielt auf die großen Forellen oder sind diese eher eine Ausnahme? Ich angle nämlich sehr oft an Talsperren gezielt auf die Großen und benutze normalerweise ein 10 lb Vorfach (oder sogar mehr). Weniger Tragkraft finde ich einfach zu riskant, bzw. verlängert unnötig den Drill.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Im MeFo Thread wäre es schon zu sehr OT, deshalb setze ich die Debatte hier fort.
> 
> Nur eine Frage. Du schreibst, dass Du oft dünne Vorfächer verwendest. Angelst Du gezielt auf die großen Forellen oder sind diese eher eine Ausnahme? Ich angle nämlich sehr oft an Talsperren gezielt auf die Großen und benutze normalerweise ein 10 lb Vorfach (oder sogar mehr). Weniger Tragkraft finde ich einfach zu riskant, bzw. verlängert unnötig den Drill.


Kommt auf die Angelei drauf an. Ich fische an Talsperren oft mit einer speziellen Methode, bei der ich Trockenfliegen als Köder verwende und die Fische "auf Sicht" fange. Allerdings verwende ich da keine typische Fliegenruten-Rollen-Combo...
Hier mal der Artikel dazu: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/schnipp-dir-eine.346730/

Da habe ich sehr dünne Vorfächer. Oft 0,14er Mono. Beim normalen Spinnfischen verwende ich 0,24er Fluoro...


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Seeforellen und verseeforellte Bachforellen sind da auch  selten zickig. In 8 von 10 Fällen haben sie gar keinen Bock und dann ist das VF auch vollkommen egal. Und die anderen 2 hauen auch voll auf Hechtgeschirr drauf. Also wieder wurscht.


----------



## Bilch (24. November 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Angelei drauf an. Ich fische an Talsperren oft mit einer speziellen Methode, bei der ich Trockenfliegen als Köder verwende und die Fische "auf Sicht" fange. Allerdings verwende ich da keine Fliegenruten und Rollen...
> Hier mal der Artikel dazu: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/schnipp-dir-eine.346730/
> 
> Da habe ich sehr dünne Vorfächer. Oft 0,14er Mono. Beim normalen Spinnfischen verwende ich 0,24er Fluoro...


Diese Methode habe ich heuer einmal ausprobiert und war fast erfolgreich. Nächstes Jahr werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder versuchen.

Übst Du denn diese Methode auch an Talsperren aus? Ich kann mir das nämlich nur schwer vorstellen, weil in Ufernähe die Forellen immer in Bewegung sind. Wenn eine vorbeischwimmt, könnte man natürlich Erfolg haben, man müsste auf diesen Moment aber sehr geduldig warten …


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Die Methode deckt sich ungefähr mit dem, was ich kommende Saison vor habe. Etwa ein rutenlanges Stück einer abgelegten Flugschnur direkt an das dünne Geflecht gebunden, dann das Keulenvorfach und daran ein kleiner Streamer. Gefischt wird das alles an meinen "Liebeling", einer 10 ft. Rute aus einem #7 Fliegenblank, als Universalrute gebaut. Würfe bis an die 15 m sollten so wohl machbar sein und für den Drill hat man dann die ganze "Power" der normalen Spinnrute. So die kopierte Idee.

So war das vor vielen Jahren mal in einer Zeitschrift beschrieben, um beim Meerforellenfischen alles mit der Spinnrute zu erledigen. Mal sehen, was das ausser wilden Verfitzungen bringen wird.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Methode deckt sich ungefähr mit dem, was ich kommende Saison vor habe. Etwa ein rutenlanges Stück einer abgelegten Flugschnur direkt an das dünne Geflecht gebunden, dann das Keulenvorfach und daran ein kleiner Streamer. Gefischt wird das alles an meinen "Liebeling", einer 10 ft. Rute aus einem #7 Fliegenblank, als Universalrute gebaut. Würfe bis an die 15 m sollten so wohl machbar sein und für den Drill hat man dann die ganze "Power" der normalen Spinnrute. So die kopierte Idee.
> 
> So war das vor vielen Jahren mal in einer Zeitschrift beschrieben, um beim Meerforellenfischen alles mit der Spinnrute zu erledigen. Mal sehen, was das ausser wilden Verfitzungen bringen wird.


Hallo
Das klingt schon wie modifiziertes Tenkara Fischen .
Bloß das auf Seefos ne Rolle durchaus Sinn macht


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Seeforellen habe ich vorsichtshalber gar keine angepeilt. Eine ganz normale Forelle aus einem kleineren Fluss wäre schon das Sahnetüpferl bei der Schnapsidee.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Seeforellen habe ich vorsichtshalber gar keine angepeilt. Eine ganz normale Forelle aus einem kleineren Fluss wäre schon das Sahnetüpferl bei der Schnapsidee.


Na, dann. 
Funktioniert bestimmt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Übst Du denn diese Methode auch an Talsperren aus? Ich kann mir das nämlich nur schwer vorstellen, weil in Ufernähe die Forellen immer in Bewegung sind. Wenn eine vorbeischwimmt, könnte man natürlich Erfolg haben, man müsste auf diesen Moment aber sehr geduldig warten


Nur an Talsperren. 
Ich suche die ufernahen Fische aktiv und bin viel am pirschen. 
An einer Stelle warten mach ich nur selten...


----------

